# Place online just for D*



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

OK I've been looking around online for a week or so and havent found any place for D* information. This forum is mostly E* info. DBS Serivce desk is mostly E* info. DBS Forums is mostly E*. Anywhere with D* info?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Did you see our DirecTV only forum? Also if you look on our home page there are several pages devoted to DirecTV.

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=12
http://www.dbstalk.com/directv_channel_chart.htm
http://www.dbstalk.com/directv.htm
http://www.dbstalk.com/general_comparison.htm
http://www.dbstalk.com/package_comparison.htm


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The majority of posters here are E* subs thats why theres so much Dish Net discussiojns going on. The only other place I know of that has a seperate D* forum is The DirecTiVo Forum over at Tivo Community Forums, most of the conversation there as you can imangine is about DirecTiVos but there is some programming chat that goes on there.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Also, if you are into NNPT (Usenet newsgroups)

alt.dss (all direcTV though the hackers have pretty much taken over)
rec.video.satellite.dbs (mostly DirecTV though it is supposed to be a "neutral" newsgroup. ) This is where many people from alt.dss have landed after the hacker take-over. Though alt.dss still has lots of legal info,

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ2086 _
> *OK I've been looking around online for a week or so and havent found any place for D* information. This forum is mostly E* info. DBS Serivce desk is mostly E* info. DBS Forums is mostly E*. Anywhere with D* info? *


:welcome: Welcome to DBS Talk.

Yes, there is a forum just for DirecTV users, just like there is a forum for Dish users. However, many of the issues (programming, etc.) apply to both systems.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

How do you use the New Groups like alt.dss.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

And over at www.dbsforums.com there is quirte a bit of D* discussion.
It used to be that was E centered. Now that ias is not present.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"How do you use the New Groups like alt.dss?" _

Go to www.forteinc.com and d/l "Free Agent".


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

or any email client


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ2086 _
> *How do you use the New Groups like alt.dss. *


Most ISPs have Usenet access. They are all a little different in set-up. But if you use Microsoft Outlook Express (not Outlook) there is a newsgroup reader built in. Go to "Tools" on the menu bar and Click on accounts. You can set up the news reader there. You'll need the NNTP server name for your ISP. I have One Net and its NNTP server is "Supernews.one.net". You need to find out what it is for you.

Or you can just go to www.google.groups.com There is a free web sased newsreader there. Slow and inefficient, but it does the trick.

See ya
Tony


----------

